# Where does she stand?



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

My partner has a 09 zafira she's had it since new. It had always been serviced at the dealership she bought it from until the 3 year warranty was out. Approximately 12 months into ownership she had a bump on the rear quater which was repaired twice due to poor colour match and rust appearing. 

Whilst givi g the car a good going over on Saturday I noticed "crazing under the paint in several places on the repaired panel. Also rust is appearing on the wheel arch edge. The car was originally repaired at the garage she bought it from. Has she a case to the crazing and rust repaired foc by them ?


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

Was the bump done through insurance? Most accident repairs have a guarantee with them.

JK


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Johnny Kebab said:


> Was the bump done through insurance? Most accident repairs have a guarantee with them.
> 
> JK


Yes it was JK.


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

When I had an accident and my car was repaired, i was offered a guarantee with it. I sent the car back continously to have this repaired as I was not happy. Overspray, colours not matching, extremely poor workmanship. Take it back to the place that carried out the repairs and give them the chance to fix the issue. If they say no, raise it through the insurance company. If the job wasnt done properly in the first place, it shouldnt be your place to rectify the following issues in my opinion


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

^^ What he said^^ I'm pretty sure most insurance places do a 25yr or lifetime of ownership guarantee on repairs, I'd be straight on the phone to insurers, wether you're still using them or not!

Johnny Kebab


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

She's phoning the body shop today (part of the dealership she bought the car from) if no joy there she'll get onto the insurance company. Just wanted to know if people had been in a similar situation. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Well.... Car is booked in for 20th may. Car will be collected and courtesy car provided. All without even having inspected the car yet !!!! 
06 vauxhall ormskirk... So far so good !!!


----------



## fazadelic (May 16, 2013)

Dealership is not always the best, its not the dealership, its the technicians that they have, that don't know what their doing maybe it was repaired by a apprentice. I was once and made loads of mistakes but i was lucky and was training with a guy with 30 years experience and will explain to me every single process what to do and what not to do. Its not the best tools you have that does the job yeah it helps making the job easier a bit, but what you need is skill and technique to carry out a proper repair ie fixing the dent and make it level no high spots or low, you need your hand to feel to do this job right you wont be able to see any imperfections until you paint the repair. Blending gives the illusion and tricking the eye to match the colour. No paint is mixed to the exact shade, of course you will have to get the exact paint code that's on the car, so that's why we need blending. This is where you need skill to blend well, example say its a 3 door car and you repaired a dent on the wing, you will blend on to the door if you go to close to the rear quarter that will have to be painted too, otherwise the shade will be different, especially metallic. We had a few customers that came to us, a small guy in the alley because they wasn't happy with the repair at the main dealer.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Crazing under the laquer would head towards to much primer being applied and its starting separate causing the crazing, or if they have rectified previously the. Its mkre than likely a case of to much product on it. The bodyshop that did this should garuntee all of there work. But with the crazing your talking about best course of action would be take all the products of and start again. Take it to the body shop that did the work they should offer to rectify it again. But from what you have said this will be the third time so even more products will applied hence why I said it needs taking back and starting again. 
Problem with alot of dealerships is they want quantity over quality, and a quick turn around in the job. So they an start the next, alot if them run on bonus systems so panel/prep/paint/strip-refit, are all done quick as possible so they can get the hours to get a bonus. It's not just you that's had problems with main dealers.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

You say main dealer did repairs? Main dealers are not usually insurance approved. Soo if you had issues direct with body shop, insurers will not get involved if its your chosen repairer


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

dave89 said:


> You say main dealer did repairs? Main dealers are not usually insurance approved. Soo if you had issues direct with body shop, insurers will not get involved if its your chosen repairer


 06 Vauxhall Ormskirk. They have their own bodyshop. 3 year warranty on bodywork they have agreed to redo the work. Car will hopefully be ready by the end of this week.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Well.... The car was returned last week..... Colour match is ok under most lighting conditions. But there is a fair bit of orange peel. Can this be corrected Its metallic paint. They have had the window out to repaint it though I don't know if the panel was taken back to metal. 
Shes returning the car today to see what they say.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Photo if orange peel? Should be able to machine it, not that you should have too


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like you want perfection, unfortunately not that common with repairs. Unlikely to take the paint back to metal, they probably just scuffed it up and blew over.


----------

